# Carne Salata ( Pork cushion proscuitto )



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

This is from Len Poli's site , crossed over to Umai bags . Used his basic spice profile , then followed most of the Umai directions . I say most because Umai called for 4 months in the fridge . This lost 40% in 4 weeks . That's where I wanted it . 
Cured 2 weeks with the spices in a vac bag . 
Then rinsed , dried and sealed in the Umai . I didn't add any more salt or seasonings to it . 
This go round had a great seal and the bags stayed tight to the meat surface .
Out of the cure . Rinsed and dried .






Sealed up in the Umai bags . Weighed and tagged .





This was about half way through . Loosing weight fast .





40% loss . I have 2 of these . Gonna let the other one go a bit . 





Out of the bag , and taking a peek . These always smell so good . 










My goodness . It's good . ( That's about as dramatic as I get ) 










Nesco FS-250 takes a nice slice . 










Gonna let the other one ride and keep an eye on the surface hardening .


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 16, 2022)

Holy pig! That’s amazing. I see pork cushion but never gave it a thought until now. I use the Umai bags but the vacuum never seems to hold for more than a couple days for me. That looks like it held tight the whole time. Impressive!


----------



## tbern (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks great, nice job!!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I use the Umai bags but the vacuum never seems to hold for more than a couple days for me.


Don't be too concerned if the umai bag loosens over time....no big deal...it'll still dry fine.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks good chop. Surprised it dried that fast though....


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Holy pig! That’s amazing. I see pork cushion but never gave it a thought until now.


Thanks Sven . I bought it back in 2019 during the first shortage . 
No pork butts so they had these instead . It's a really good cut .
I use it for sausage and roasted .


Sven Svensson said:


> I use the Umai bags but the vacuum never seems to hold for more than a couple days for me. That looks like it held tight the whole time. Impressive!


It did . First time . I think that might be why it lost weight so fast . 
I had talked to Ray 

 sawhorseray
 about it , and we think you really need to crinkle up the neck of the bag before sealing .


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 16, 2022)

That looks absolutely phenomenal Rich! The amount of weight loss is amazing, wish I knew your secret, my last two coppas lost 20% in two months, had to smoke them, not that it's all bad. Got another going in the fridge right now, pretty fair seal tho it doesn't look as tight as yours. I used to see pork cushion at Pack & Save markets when I lived in CA, hope I can find some here in AZ, prosciutto is next on my list, got five UMAi bags left. That'd sure make a special pizza! RAY
​


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks fantastic Chop.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 16, 2022)

Jesus Christo Rich!! That looks amazing. Some seriously good looking stuff. I bet the flavor is off the charts. You might just get me back into this. Used to do a lot of it but kinda let it go for some reason.


chopsaw said:


> ( That's about as dramatic as I get )


For something that amazing, I wouldn't be the least bit upset to see some really graphic descriptions   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> Looks great, nice job!!


Thanks .


indaswamp said:


> Looks good chop. Surprised it dried that fast though....


Thanks man . That's the first time I had it go so fast . I know the bag doesn't have to be tight , but I think it helps if it is . I do this stuff in my garage fridge and maybe the mild ambient temps helped also .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That looks absolutely phenomenal Rich!


Thanks Ray !


sawhorseray said:


> The amount of weight loss is amazing, wish I knew your secret,


First time it went that fast . I think you're right about really crinkling up the bag before it's vac'd .


sawhorseray said:


> That'd sure make a special pizza!


You know it . This stuff makes great pizza .


----------



## DougE (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks fantastic, Rich! I haven't dipped a toe into charcuterie yet, but I intend to try my hand at dry curing this winter.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> and we think you really need to crinkle up the neck of the bag before sealing .


They sell those little square sponges which creates more of a void for air to be sucked out of the bag...They do help a lot....


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> They sell those little square sponges which creates more of a void for air to be sucked out of the bag...They do help a lot....


It’s called a “vac mouse” and yes, it is essential With Umai vacuum bags.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> They sell those little square sponges which creates more of a void for air to be sucked out of the bag...They do help a lot....


Yes , they come with the bags . It is also a must that you crinkle up the neck of the bag before you vac seal .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks fantastic


Thanks .


tx smoker said:


> Some seriously good looking stuff. I bet the flavor is off the charts.


Thank you . The smell and the flavor is really good . Thanks for the comments .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> Looks fantastic, Rich!


Thanks Doug . The Umai bag makes it easy . I've done several salamis . Did a coppa a couple months ago . 





From days gone by . This fridge was perfect for my set up , but it died on me .


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 16, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yes , they come with the bags . It is also a must that you crinkle up the neck of the bag before you vac seal .


That's got to be the ticket Rich! My coppa lost 20 grams in a week. Since I krinkled up the opening and re-bagged it two days ago it with a fresh mouse it's lost 19 grams, looks good with a nice tight seal, I'm feeling real good about this one now! Got a 4lb loin in the freezer, maybe a lomo next. RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 16, 2022)

That is just a beautiful piece of meat. 
Cut nice and thin, and I bet full of flavor. 

Great job.

David


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2022)

Boy, does that look fantastic Rick. Well done.

Point for sure
Chris

BTW: What's the difference between an Umai bag  and a regular vacuum sealer bag. Asking for a friend.


----------



## DougE (Oct 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Boy, does that look fantastic Rick. Well done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris
> ...


The UMAI bag is porous and lets the meat dry in a controlled manner.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> The UMAI bag is porous and lets the meat dry in a controlled manner.


So then it's not actually vacuum sealed? 

Chris


----------



## DougE (Oct 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So then it's not actually vacuum sealed?
> 
> Chris


I've never used UMAI, but they do allow moisture to escape to some degree.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I krinkled up the opening and re-bagged it


Yup . It's in the Umai directions . After we talked about it I started to really mash it up .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> That is just a beautiful piece of meat.


Thanks David . 


DRKsmoking said:


> Cut nice and thin, and I bet full of flavor.


Yup . That Nesco slicer does a great job .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Boy, does that look fantastic Rich . Well done.


Thanks Chris . It;s hard to stop eating it once you start . 


gmc2003 said:


> What's the difference between an Umai bag and a regular vacuum sealer bag


The Umai bags are for making a dry cured product in the fridge . They let the moisture escape and keep the air out . No need for a curing chamber . They sell the sausage casings too .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So then it's not actually vacuum sealed?


Yes and no . Air is sucked out and the end of the bag is sealed . Just not for the same reason as you would for storage . The bags are a different material and thinner .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Chris . It;s hard to stop eating it once you start .
> 
> The Umai bags are for making a dry cured product in the fridge . They let the moisture escape and keep the air out . No need for a curing chamber . They sell the sausage casings too .


So it's porous, but maintains the vacuum somehow? 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2022)

Yes


----------



## mosparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Looks amazing hop. My tight-A$$ might have to break down and get some cushions and UMAI bags.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 16, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> So it's porous, but maintains the vacuum somehow?
> 
> Chris


It is semipermeable....but only one way. Moisture can pass out the bag. Though the bag will loosen up over time and have CO2 and water vapor in it....it will still work though.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 16, 2022)

That looks delicious Rich! About done with harvest so looking forward to having more time to make lots of things...this might be my next umai project! 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 16, 2022)

Some Tillamook aged vintage white cheddar with that would be a very happy place.  Very nice work!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2022)

WOW Rich!
That is just an amazing piece of meat!
Just beautiful thin sliced like that!
Awesome job!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Looks amazing chop.


Thanks bud . 


mosparky said:


> My tight-A$$ might have to break down and get some cushions and UMAI bags.


It's fun , give it a shot . I checked Gordon's last Thursday . Cushions are up to $1.99 a pound . Average bag size is 15 pounds . 5 per bag . I use it for sausage and makes a good roast too .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> That looks delicious Rich!


Thanks Ryan . Appreciate it . 


Brokenhandle said:


> About done with harvest so looking forward to having more time to make lots of things...


Sounds like you need to take a break first .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Some Tillamook aged vintage white cheddar with that would be a very happy place. Very nice work!


Thank you sir . My Son is the Dairy manager at a local grocery . I just happen to have some Tillamook on hand . 


SmokinAl said:


> WOW Rich!
> That is just an amazing piece of meat!


Thanks Al . 


SmokinAl said:


> Just beautiful thin sliced like that!


Yup . Nesco FS-250 . I bought it after Pop's recommended it . Hollow ground serrated blade makes a paper thin slice . 
Thanks for the comments .


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2022)

Looks amazing rich! I have some umai stuff but haven't given it a try yet. Nice work bud


----------



## zwiller (Oct 17, 2022)

As usual looks fantastic Rich!  If you want an idea, how about side by side UMAI bag VS 2 layers pink BP.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 17, 2022)

Picture perfect prosciutto pal!
Man, I can almost smell the goodness from the pics.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks amazing rich! I have some umai stuff but haven't given it a try yet. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake . Now's the time to do it . 2 weeks in the cure and 4 to 8 weeks in the Umai . 
I just got out a small sirloin roast to use up my last bag .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

zwiller said:


> looks fantastic


Thanks Sam . 


zwiller said:


> If you want an idea, how about side by side UMAI bag VS 2 layers pink BP.


Lol . You know me to well . I just wrapped the half I didn't slice in pink paper and put it back in the fridge . I should take a weight . 
Not sure how long I can stay away from it .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Picture perfect prosciutto pal!
> Man, I can almost smell the goodness from the pics.


Thank you Bill . It does smell good . Taste is spot on too . 
Thanks for lookin bud .


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 17, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I just got out a small sirloin roast to use up my last bag .


Addicting......isn't it? That's how I ended up building a 42.5cu.ft. maturing chamber!! LOL!!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Addicting......isn't it?


Yup . I always have something curing in that fridge , but not enough to dedicate a cabinet like you do . You do a great job with all that . I just keep it simple for me . 

Those pork cushion come 5 to a bag . I actually did 3 . Two of them in Umai bags , and one cured with Tender quick . Ground ( to a powder ) fennel and anise added to the cure . Held for 14 days , rinsed covered with paprika  and smoked to 152 . The TQ gives a much firmer texture than cure one . Makes a good sliced snack .






Didn't get the bind on the roll that I get with cure one . 
Nice hint of sweetness from the fennel and anise .


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Update . 
I've had the first one in pink butcher paper for 10 days . 
Sliced it up this morning . Better texture and less moisture . 
















Since I had the slicer out I went ahead and pulled the second one that was still in the Umai bag . Started at 713g was at 400g this morning . 
45 days . It was spiced with some red pepper . 
Much better texture than the first one . This could have even gone longer . I did wrap in pink paper and it's back in the fridge . The outside was not as hard as the first one either . Maybe the time helps that . 















See thru slices .










No extreme hardening .





The first one was good , but a bit soft at 40% 
After being in the Butcher paper it improved .
The second one is fantastic . Pork cushion is perfect for this . 
Need to dig a couple out of the freezer . 
I have a hunk of beef sirloin that has been in the cure 14 days . 
Need to get in in the Umai today .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks really good! Some tasty snacking going on at your house. 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good!


Thanks Ryan . The longer time on this the better .


----------



## Dave in AZ (Oct 31, 2022)

chopsaw
 wow that looks good!  Thanks for all the details on UMAi, your results are the best recommendation for that method I've seen!  I especially likebthe coppa!
   I'm gonna have to do some research as I have never seen anything called a pork cushion for sale, and it looks like a nice cut.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

Dave in AZ said:


> looks good!





Dave in AZ said:


> never seen anything called a pork cushion for sale


Thanks for the comments . You can use what ever . Doesn't have to be cushion . Trim a hunk out of a pork butt .


----------



## motocrash (Oct 31, 2022)

Man, does that look great. 
I'd have to try a piece or three in a skillet too.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2022)

motocrash said:


> I'd have to try a piece or three in a skillet too.


I did this morning . Just enough heat to tighten it up some . I didn't mention it , but if you saw the " country ham " thread , that's exactly what it reminded me of . That condensed salty chew . Just missing the smoke . I mixed up some dough right after that so I can put some on a pizza tonight . Bill , it's really good .


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 31, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Trim a hunk out of a pork butt .


Yep....

Here ya go Dave:


----------



## tbern (Nov 1, 2022)

looks awesome, great color!!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2022)

tbern said:


> looks awesome, great color!!


Thanks bud . Appreciate that .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

Nice job Rich. That looks fantastic.

Point for sure
 Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice job


Thanks Chris . We have a place in town called Volpi . All the stuff they make is really good . Checked the price on the prosciutto . $9.00 for 3 oz.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2022)

Man, everything is coming out fantastic Rich! I can't figure what I'm doing wrong, my coppa has lost about 8% in a month, this is the third one that isn't curing right. I just put it in a new bag with new strips, crinkled the bag up really good. This better work, getting tired of this crap, maybe it's the new fridge. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Chris . We have a place in town called Volpi . All the stuff they make is really good . Checked the price on the prosciutto . $9.00 for 3 oz.


Ouch!!!

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 1, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> coming out fantastic Rich!


Ray , I was surprised how good it is . 


sawhorseray said:


> maybe it's the new fridge.


You may be right . This is the first time I did this in my garage fridge . Circa 1985 . Old Kenmore . First fridge I ever bought .  When I did salamis I used a newer fridge and they took forever .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 2, 2022)

Rich could you share the spice mix recipe? I’ve got a pack of cushions I’m going to try this on. Just ordered bags. I could swear I had two bags of cushions, maybe the freezer are one lol.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 2, 2022)

I used the formula from Len Poli . Carne Salata and crossed it over to using the Uami bags , making sure to follow the Umai directions . 

Make sure you use cure 2 in the correct amount  and salt at 3% of the meat weight . Spice profile can be what you like really . 
You will get the directions for salt and cure usage with the bags . 

I used some of the spices from Poli , and added fennel and anise .


----------

